# Temporary IT & QS work in Vancouver



## jonnymac (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi,

My friend and i are looking into initally moving to Vancouver for a year under the BUNAC working holiday visa scheme in Feb, with a view to living there permanently if things go well.

We are both in our mid twenties, i am a IT professional with six years experince in helpdesk, 3rd line support and networking. I have several qualifications including Cisco (CCNA) Windows Vista, and Prince2 foundation. My friend also has six years experience, but as a Quantity Surveyor and holds a british degree.

Can anyone give me a rough idea as to how soon and what sort of wage we could expect working as temps in Vancouver? as this is quite a big step for us and we want to make sure our wage vs cost of living in Vancouver is at a suitable level. 

Thanks alot
Jon


----------

